
Imaginary Numbers Are Real – YouTube Series - pedrodelfino
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T647CGsuOVU
======
Koshkin
Nice videos! Reminds me of the excellent _Visual Complex Analysis_ by Needham.

Just a general warning: one problem with trying to use visualization to help
better understand and solve problems involving complex numbers is that this
only works in one dimension. While it is easy for us to imagine real spaces up
to three dimensions, trying to get an intuition about even a two-dimensional
complex space by trying to "visualize" it seems to be so difficult as to be
not worth the effort, and all we are left with is formal computational rules.
(Incidentally, these rules are not so bad, and thus being able to "see" them
at work in one-dimensional case, while helpful in getting comfortable with the
idea, quickly loses its importance even in one dimension.)

------
pedrodelfino
The greatest audiovisual content on the topic I have ever seen:

Part 1 -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T647CGsuOVU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T647CGsuOVU)

Part 2 -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2HrSG0fdxLY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2HrSG0fdxLY)

Part 3 -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9QOLrfcKNc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9QOLrfcKNc)

Part 4 -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DThAoT3q2V4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DThAoT3q2V4)

Part 5 -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=65wYmy8Pf-Y](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=65wYmy8Pf-Y)

Part 6 -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5IG_6_zPDo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5IG_6_zPDo)

Part 7 -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHvR8siIiD0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHvR8siIiD0)

Part 8 -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iecUL8_OxrU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iecUL8_OxrU)

Part 9 -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dLn5H69lS0w](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dLn5H69lS0w)

Part 10 -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pNp8Qf20-sA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pNp8Qf20-sA)

Part 11 -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0hiWbdc8QEk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0hiWbdc8QEk)

Part 12 -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DpUmrKOQhAM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DpUmrKOQhAM)

Part 13 -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4MmSZrAlqKc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4MmSZrAlqKc)

